

R. Crumb, the Art of Comics No. 1 (2010) - dnetesn
http://www.theparisreview.org/interviews/6017/the-art-of-comics-no-1-r-crumb

======
YAYERKA
Thanks for posting this; this is such a great interview.

I always find you can learn so much from an accomplished artist. They seem to
know about everything!

This was one of my favourite parts ...

> Yes, I use pencil first. With Genesis, because there was so much technical
> stuff that I had to do, especially drawing correct anatomy, I would often
> make a sketch first on a piece of scrap paper, try and get it right before I
> started penciling on the drawing paper. How’s this angle, his arm, and the
> guy’s holding a tool, how does that look? I used Muybridge’s Animal
> Locomotion, from the late 1800s. It includes hundreds of photos of naked
> people in action, really handy for any kind of cartoon work where you have
> to draw people realistically in different actions and poses. Like the scene
> where Jacob is wrestling with the angel; fortunately there were pages of
> photos in Muybridge’s book of men wrestling.

This made me immediately search google for 'Muybridge Animal Locomotion'. I
had seen the galloping horse images before, but had no idea Muybridge
published 700+ such studies in 1887. [0] UPenn has some of them archived
digitally. [1]

[0]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eadweard_Muybridge](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eadweard_Muybridge)
[1]
[http://dla.library.upenn.edu/dla/archives/search.html?q=muyb...](http://dla.library.upenn.edu/dla/archives/search.html?q=muybridge%20animal%20locomotion,%20plate&rows=134)

~~~
ArkyBeagle
I believe that the British artist Francis Bacon also used Muybridge's photos
as anatomy studies.

